# noise when i turn left??



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*noise when i turn left?? w/video*

Not sure if its the right forum for this but here it goes. My A6 started making noises when i turn right about 2 weeks ago. originally i thought it was just the plastic skid plate rubbing, after fixing all of that the noise stopped. now about a week later i go drive my car and it makes noise when i turn left..nothing is rubbing and i figure if i was low on steering fluid it wouldnt matter which way i was turning, i would here a noise regardless..anyway i took a little video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxuyPafDtgA ..thanks for any help
_Modified by sleep.:R at 4:32 PM 1-31-2009_


_Modified by sleep.:R at 4:33 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: noise when i turn left?? w/video (sleep.:R)*

sounds like cv joint, but then i noticed you weren't moving. it could just be spring movement/control arm bushings. but take your wheel off and look for ripped cv boot or worn bushings.


----------



## Cav B5 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: noise when i turn left?? w/video (ironmule)*

X2 on bushings. You may have seen grease in the wheel well or rim if your cv boot was torn. Definitely take the wheel off and have a look around.


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: noise when i turn left?? w/video (sleep.:R)*

ill check it out..thanks guys


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: noise when i turn left?? w/video (sleep.:R)*

Hey Sleepr
Here's what you are looking for...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Y.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

might be ur steering rack


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

thanks for the responses...i have yet to get the car on jack stands but this weekend should be nice...ill take a look at the bushings, i have no extra grease on any wheels and its not really a clicking noise so i dont think its the cv joints but ill take a look anyway..ill be sure to take some pictures.
About the steering rack,(this may be a dumb question) where exactly is that located and am I going to be able to see it without removing anything?
Thanks again











_Modified by sleep.:R at 5:59 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

stop turning left







sorry, I had to


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

I was waiting for something like that..i have just kept it in the garage since it started making noise...its on jackstands right now and it looks like the bushings could just be dry and sandy..im going to try cleaning them up with an old toothbrush and maybe spray some wd40 or something


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (sleep.:R)*

I finally got around to cleaning the bushings. Everything sounds good now. If anyone has this problem the process was pretty simple...I used hot soapy water and a rag after spraying off most of the dirt. Then sprayed wd40 on the bushings while someone turned the steering wheel. Do some figure 8s and your good.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oil will deteriorate rubber bushings


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_oil will deteriorate rubber bushings

Doh!








Just Kidding! Maybe clean them again with a degreaser and spray with some dry silicon lube.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thats what I would suggest


----------

